# Point at Poipu Building/room recommendation



## fluke (May 29, 2014)

I have an upcoming Ocean View reservation at the P @ P and was wondering if anyone had been there recently or had construction updates to suggest building/room. 

Looking to avoid the construction mess but hopefully get a remodeled room. Thanks for any help/suggestions.


----------



## artringwald (May 29, 2014)

Buildings 2, 4, 6 are done. We've been there twice since the project started and didn't hear any noise. I believe 3 is in progress. Here's a map:


----------



## SeattleAl (Jun 8, 2014)

I had 4304 when I was there. It was an amazing corner oceanfront unit. 
Building 4 had the renovation, but the elevators to get there were gone, so moving luggage up and down stairs were unavoidable.

Building 3 was the one being renovated now, but it didn't really bother me.


----------

